# Can anyone recommend me a good brunch in Manchester?



## DIMPLES1 (Nov 24, 2011)

One of the things I miss most about London is Balan's Brunch, a vodka martini with eggs florentine & Balan's potatoes 

It doesn't have to do Eggs Benedict or it's veggy sibling, but something a bit more sophisticated than a cheap greasy spoon, preferably where I can get a martini too.

It needs to baby/child friendly too. I don't mean a packet of crayons/kids menu friendly, just welcoming of littlies.

Open before 12 would be an advantage too.


Your suggestions please


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 30, 2011)

Where abouts do you live?


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 4, 2011)

DIMPLES1 said:


> Your suggestions please


Go back to London?


----------



## Wookey (Dec 4, 2011)

http://teacupandcakes.com/ - That's Teacup on Thomas Street in the Northern Quarter, doesn't do booze, but the food and tea are amazing.

The Lowry Brunch - if money is no object you'll get one of the best Martini's in the city here, with a gorge yourself buffet menu, and main meals, all inclusive for £25, and they are great with kids. What recesssion?? I used to work here it's a great place, very swish for a treat.

http://www.thelowryhotel.com/press-...-restaurant-at-the-lowry-launches-brunch-menu

Also I love the Art Cafe, Nexus, in the Northern Quarter, where you will get crayons and paper, everyone does.  It's an amazing space with creative crafty and arty things going on, and a nice menu, brilliant with kids. Run by a charity for no profit, and so no booze.

http://nexusartcafe.com/

You could also try my fave Dimitris on Deansgate, they do a brunchy mezze spread or English brekky with veggie option, plus they have a bar - and are the best with kids, very Greek attitudes to kids. Or does that sound wrong??!! Y'know what I mean...

http://www.dimitris.co.uk/


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 4, 2011)

I went to Dimitris once but was a bit upset that each tapas dish basically cost the price of a normal meal so we'd not ordered enough thinking they must be big portions for the price!


----------



## Wookey (Dec 4, 2011)

CyberRose said:


> I went to Dimitris once but was a bit upset that each tapas dish basically cost the price of a normal meal so we'd not ordered enough thinking they must be big portions for the price!



I've done a similar thing in El Rincon round the corner, I hate leaving still hungry.

Try again and go for the mixed mezze, £14.95 a head I think - you get a massive platter of different seafood, or meats or veggie, and it's bloody lovely.


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh yea, don't get me wrong the food was very good, really nice place and good atmosphere, I just assumed that a tapas dish that is basically double what I think (as a Yorkshire man) a tapas dish should be would be bigger, like the Greeks do it like that or summat!


----------



## Wookey (Dec 4, 2011)

Nowdays the Greeks famously eat too bloody much, tbh!


----------

